

Airbrb.com  #coworking - ghosh
http://www.airbrb.com/

======
theswan
Looks like they've been sitting on this joke for a while.

    
    
      Updated Date: 2014-03-28T14:26:39-0700
      Creation Date: 2012-02-20T19:27:58-0800
    

[http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=air...](http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=airbrb.com)

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Or they just bought it back then so that no one else could buy it. It's easy
to mistype r as n.

------
whbk
Almost all April Fools Day gags are terrible..this one is actually pretty
funny. The video itself was good and clicking on an individual desk was the
icing on top..well done Airbnb.

------
danielhunt
Oh god I hate today. There's almost no point in being online today at all.

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Exactly! First the Gmail "Shelfies" and now this :S I guess there's more to
come.

------
jsumrall
Very good... Very good... You got me.

------
albumedia
April fools :)

